# Raging Bull 8 3/8" barrel



## Jgatts (Dec 10, 2014)

Thinking of this as my next purchase. Does anyone have, or shot it?


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Ive got the .454 and love it!
This is with the magtech ammo at 100 yards while setting the scope....I have put down plenty of hogs with mine.










Here is also a video.


----------



## Jgatts (Dec 10, 2014)

That's awesome. My lgs speaks highly of it also.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't think I would ever buy a Taurus semi-auto handgun,,,but the revolvers are pretty darn good for the money.

Im looking at getting a Taurus model 66. (357 Mag seven shot)


----------



## Frank1000 (Mar 8, 2015)

Jgatts said:


> Thinking of this as my next purchase. Does anyone have, or shot it?


Yes I shoot the Raging Bull in .454 Casull now for 2 years and I'm absolutely happy with this gun. Good pricing, good functionality and a good precision.

I would buy the Taurus Raging Bull again!


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have the Raging Bull in 454 casull, with a 6 1/2" barrel! I wouldn't trade it for anything. It's my hand cannon, and fun to shoot!!


----------

